# Gifts for daughter - first loan



## Mimi2502 (16 August 2017)

Hi there! 

First time posting here so with that, I say "HELLO" :thumbup: 

My eldest daughter turns 10 in Sept, she's been riding since she was 6 at a local riding school, often staying to help out. 

For her birthday, she asked for a book..... literally that's the only thing she wants however, I know that she would love her "own" pony but she thinks I'll say no..... 

Well.... I've spoken to the riding school and they are doing loans until next summer on their riding school ponies, so I've signed her up  

The loan started 1st Oct. However her birthday is the beginning of Sept so I plan on getting her a few pony things (as well as her book!) 

So far I've got: 

Nummnah with daughters name on 
Grooming box (She already has brushes) 
"bling" Browband 

What else can I get her? I'm not buying rugs etc as the pony obv already has them but I want things that we can "take" with us when the loan ends/use on another pony

Thanks!


----------



## TGM (16 August 2017)

Headcollar and lead rope?  Chances are that if it is a riding school pony it will use communal headcollars that will be ancient, so would be nice for her to have a smart headcollar and rope for her own use and this could easily transfer to another pony later.


----------



## Mimi2502 (16 August 2017)

TGM said:



			Headcollar and lead rope?  Chances are that if it is a riding school pony it will use communal headcollars that will be ancient, so would be nice for her to have a smart headcollar and rope for her own use and this could easily transfer to another pony later.
		
Click to expand...

Ah sorry I should have added - She already has a head collar and lead rope as she did summer camp and needed them, same as riding gear, she has a show jacket etc already 

Do you think an exercise / hi-viz sheet would be any good? (She has a hi viz for herself)


----------



## Theocat (16 August 2017)

Agree with the headcollar and lead rope, and maybe some vouchers for extra lessons? I assume she'll be getting lessons anyway, but it might make it feel more special. Perhaps a bag of horse treats for use on her first day / when you tell her?

Other than that- honestly, you aren't going to find it hard to spend money on them, so I wouldn't rush into a big shopping list at the moment


----------



## hopscotch bandit (16 August 2017)

Mimi2502 said:



			Ah sorry I should have added - She already has a head collar and lead rope as she did summer camp and needed them, same as riding gear, she has a show jacket etc already 

Do you think an exercise / hi-viz sheet would be any good? (She has a hi viz for herself)
		
Click to expand...

I would get her a hi viz exercise sheet for hacking out and maybe some flashing leg bands http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yellow-Re...718299?hash=item1c765a5edb:g:O6sAAOSwA3dYO5YG

these days you can't be too careful on the road with the mental drivers we have around and these bands are visible up to 300m.  The problem with hi viz is when you are in the sunlight it doesn't show that much whereas the leg bands that flash are very visible in all conditions and extremely  good down leafy dark lanes.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (16 August 2017)

Cosy gloves/handwarmers and socks for winter ...ponies own buckets for feed with daughter and pony's name on them...if you buy any rugs have them named with your name so at the end of the loan they are yours and not taken back into riding school gear. I think you are a lovely mum for arranging this for your daughter.


----------



## Parly (16 August 2017)

Horse and pony paint.    Bought some for my daughter on her 19th birthday earlier this year and she's in love with the stuff!

http://www.paintmypony.co.uk/

Sorry forgot to add you can buy horse and pony paint cheaper if you look around and shop online.  We got the paint and a few other things such as glitter gel and sparkle spray.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gold-Label-Sparkle-Horse-Glitter/dp/B00R1OP5W6/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_199_bs_img_1?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=YH90Q71NTWB2RQXF07GB


----------



## abbijay (16 August 2017)

I know this is distinctly boring and parental of me but what about clothes for when the weather is colder. Things like really solid boots with a fur or fleece lining and some good waterproof or padded overtrousers. Nothing tests a child's enthusiasm more than being cold and soggy!


----------



## Chinchilla (17 August 2017)

Things Personalised with daughter & pony's name, this will really make her feel that she has her 'own' pony.


----------



## Mimi2502 (17 August 2017)

Why did I not know the existence of horse paint!!! That's awesome!! Thanks! 

Clothing for winter - I wasn't sure whether this would be an acceptable gift seeing as she would need them anyway haha 

I don't want to put the pony's name on it with it only being a 6 month loan but I've looked into getting her name on things


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 August 2017)

A nice head collar and lead rope that match your saddlecloth you've bought?

Is she allowed to hack if so some hi viz stuff e.g. leg wraps and a tabbard you can get all sorts of funky colours.

If she doesn't already as possibly a birthday gift or Xmas something like.a body protector? Extra bit of peace of mind for you too.

A nice frame with a picture of the pony in?

Definitely agree with the gloves suggestion! A good waterproof coat and waterproof trousers? The trousers will be invaluable for keeping her warm in the cold wet winter.

Plaiting bands/ hoof oil/ shampoo so she can enjoy making him look smart? 

I used to love the rs pony I loaned when I was a child so it's a lovely idea  

One thing I will recommend is to only take "your" bits e.g. browband and saddlecloth etc up when you're there as rs's often have lots of ponies so they could get mixed up when washed and end up on one of the other ponies by accident
I had several bits when I loaned a pony off the rs but I only took up for my use so they stayed nice- other people left theirs there and sometimes they ended up on another pony.


----------



## claret09 (17 August 2017)

possibly get some professional photographs done - I have lots of my horse and I really treasure them


----------



## Red-1 (18 August 2017)

OMG what a wonderful surprise! 

If that were me I would not need anything else, I would have been blown over. Love the numnah, headcollar, photos, clothes... 

Are you going to tell her about the loan on her birthday? Because, if it were me, I would want time with the pony - immediately. So, maybe pay for some extra lessons/hacks on the pony?


----------



## Mimi2502 (18 August 2017)

I'll try and reply to everyone but i'm on my mobile now so screen isn't great, apologises if I miss someone. 

She has the basic gear, she did a week at pony camp and needed head collar, lead rope, plaiting bands etc. I got from from decathlon so they were in a rubbish bag. I've managed to find a nice kids grooming bag for a fiver  

Her numnah came today, looks awesome. 

I'm not buying any new tack/rugs other than the brow band. I'm not sure If I can make it myself, looks easy enough on YouTube but probably isn't lol 

Someone suggested I get her some of her own safety stirrups but I don't know which to look at or even how to get her size without her figuring it out 

Photos - she will more than likely compete in their competitions so will have pics from there but that's a nice idea for Xmas 

So her birthday is on the 8th, she usually rides at the weekend. She doesn't start the loan until the end of Sept but that works out OK because we go on holiday in Sept too so I can use that as a reason why she can't have the pony sooner. I hadn't thought about booking her lessons on it, good call! Thanks!


----------



## Chinchilla (18 August 2017)

Mimi2502 said:



			I'll try and reply to everyone but i'm on my mobile now so screen isn't great, apologises if I miss someone. 

She has the basic gear, she did a week at pony camp and needed head collar, lead rope, plaiting bands etc. I got from from decathlon so they were in a rubbish bag. I've managed to find a nice kids grooming bag for a fiver  

Her numnah came today, looks awesome. 

I'm not buying any new tack/rugs other than the brow band. I'm not sure If I can make it myself, looks easy enough on YouTube but probably isn't lol 

Someone suggested I get her some of her own safety stirrups but I don't know which to look at or even how to get her size without her figuring it out 

Photos - she will more than likely compete in their competitions so will have pics from there but that's a nice idea for Xmas 

So her birthday is on the 8th, she usually rides at the weekend. She doesn't start the loan until the end of Sept but that works out OK because we go on holiday in Sept too so I can use that as a reason why she can't have the pony sooner. I hadn't thought about booking her lessons on it, good call! Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen these? https://www.facebook.com/believeinaunicorn/  and this http://www.equidivine.co.uk/


----------



## teapot (18 August 2017)

Check with the riding school how much storage space you'll have as that'll sway things. 

A pair of her own leathers and stirrups could be useful. Plus a copy of the PC Manual of Horsemanship.


----------

